# Kollisionsabfrage



## schwarzesschild (1. März 2007)

...ich habe gelesen, WAR nutzt eine Kollisionsabfrage. Somit sind solche Sachen wie blockieren und und und möglich. Ich habe mal gehört auch die Jungs von Blizzard haben anfangs darüber nachgedacht und es dann verworfen wegen zu hohem Trafficaufkommen. Gerade bei großen Schlachten stelle ich mir das echt schwierig vor. Was denkt ihr darüber? Gibts schon Erfahrungen aus der Alpha/Beta?

Gruß


----------



## WarNuts (1. März 2007)

Wenn zwei aufeinander zulaufen, dann können sie nicht einfach durchgehen. D.h. sie treffen auf einander.
Je nachdem wie schnell man unterwegs ist:
- wenn einer auf einen Stehenden zurennt, dann wird der Stehende etwas nach hinten geschoben.
- wenn einer auf einen anderen zuläuft, dann wird dieser nicht sonderlich verschoben.

So kannst du das ganze taktisch auch ausnützen, indem du z.B. die Nahkämpfer in einer Reihe nach vorne schickst und direkt dahinter Zauberer, Heiler oder Bogenschützen. Diese sind dann für erste Angriffe geschützt, da der Gegner sich erst durch die Krieger kämpfen muss.
Oder du kannst so Torzugänge, Brücken usw. besser blocken.

Wie bei echten Schlachten halt.

Wie es letztendlich aber werden wird, ist noch nicht bekannt. Es wurde nur in einem Video erwähnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deveraux (2. März 2007)

Interessant an der Sache ist noch, dass man mit genug Effet auch Gegner wegschuppsen können soll. Außerdem soll die Kollisionsabfrage nicht nach einem sturen „Boxenprinzip“ funktionieren, sodass man also nicht gegen eine Wand läuft, wenn man gegen-, oder an einem Gegner vorbeiläuft. Nervig ist so ein Gedrängel zB bei Counterstrike oder Ultima Online. Zumindest bei UO war es so, dass um den Charakter eben eine unsichtbare Box gezogen war und wenn man die berührt hat, kams zur Kollision, obwohl man mit dem eigentlichen Charakter gar nicht kollidiert war.
Wie wichtig eine Kollisionsabfrage sein kann, zeigt jüngst Guild Wars. Da ist das im PvP ein sehr wichtiger und nützlicher Bestandteil.
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, alleine schon deswegen, weil Spieler nicht mehr durch einen durchlaufen können, als wäre man Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fühl ich mich manchmal ganz klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (2. März 2007)

Ui das klingt gut, ist ja fast wie im Tabletop spiel.
Stellungsspiel ist also das (1. mal??) in einem MMORPG von großer Bedeutung!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WAR!!!!
Gefällt mir gut *schonmal Schlachtpläne zeichnet* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Axarax-


----------



## schwarzesschild (2. März 2007)

..aber gibts da nicht Trafficprobleme wenn in einer Schlacht 30+ Kollisionsabfragen andauernd aktualisiert werden müssen zusätzlich zu den Moves die man macht? Schon in WoW ist ja der Server manchmal nicht schnell genug im PVP und da gehts nur um Ortsbestimmung und Skilleinsatz.


----------



## deveraux (2. März 2007)

Ich will jetzt auch nicht zu sehr den enthusiastischen Fanboi raushängen lassen, aber schauen wir mal in Richtung Shooter. Join Operations zB schafft es 150 Spieler „Shooterfähig“ zu synchronisieren. Um sowas mit Massen wie bei einem MMO möglich zu machen, müsste man zunächst wohl erstmal die Serverkapazität begrenzen. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute gleichzeitig auf einen WOW Server passen, aber sagen wir mal bei WAR begrenzen die es auf 1500 Leute pro Server. Das ist schon mal ne Menge Holz. Davon treffen in verschiedenen Zonen also sagen wir mal 500 aufeinander. 250 sind im Highlevel-PVP unterwegs und die anderen 250 teilen wir fürs Beispiel auf die Tier 1-3 Zonen (s.  Video ) auf. Wenn jetzt noch die einzelnen PVP-Zonen auf einzelne Server aufgeteilt werden, klingt das für mich realistisch und machbar. 
Andererseits kräuselts mir schon bisschen die Stirn bei dem Argument. Ich war einmal bei so einem WorldBossEvent in WOW dabei (Eranikus für die Öffnung der Tore von Ahn’Qiraj) und da hat es eigentlich trotz der vielen Leute (120+) nicht dramatisch gelagt, aber schon arg geruckelt und das war das eigentliche Problem. Aber ich vertraue schon auf Mythic. Die haben sehr große Erfahrung was Massenschlachten angeht und werden ihre Fehler hoffentlich nicht wiederholen.
Auch muss man sehen, dass die Internettechnik ja nicht auf der Stelle stehen bleibt, sondern sich weiterentwickelt.
Um auch mal eine Lanze für Bizzard bei dem (inzwischen eigentlich nicht mehr existenten, oder?) Latenzproblem zu brechen. Ich glaube die haben selbst nicht mit einem Ansturm von so vielen Spielern gerechnet und wurden buchstäblich überrollt, was natürlich nicht sooo derbe lange Zeiten der Unspielbarkeit wie zB auf Magtheridon-US rechtfertigt. Da muss es ganz gewesen sein...


----------



## Gramir (3. März 2007)

Also das mit der Kollisionsabfrage ist eine gute Idee. Zudem gab Mythic auch bekannt, das man einfach Leute umrempeln kann. Z.B. wenn ein Ork mit voll Speed in ein Mensch herein läuft, wird dieser einfach nieder gerannt. Zudem kann man so auch mit Kriegen z.B. einen Wall bilden und so die Fernkämpfer und Heiler schützen. Die taktische tiefe dadurch find ich genial und freue mich schon darauf. Mein Treiba und ich stehen hinten und die Schwarzorks vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (3. März 2007)

Gramir schrieb:


> Mein Treiba und ich stehen hinten und die Schwarzorks vorne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach wie ich mich schon darauf freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allein diese Vorstellung eines realistischeren Kampfgefühles.. das Gefühl in einer Armee zu stehen und nicht einfach nur schnell mal in eine externe PVP Instanz abgeleitet zu werden, finde ich genial. Die Kollisionsabfrage wird für mich etwas ganz neues sein und ich bin gespannt wie Mythic dieses Feature umsetzt. Gerade dieses dynamische Verhalten daran gefällt mir.

Ich verweise mal auf meine News: 
http://war.buffed.de/news/896/warhammer-on...llisionsabfrage

Also ich freue mich drauf... und warte auf den "Heal" meines privaten Schamanen. Ach herrje.. ich freue mich wirklich riesig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (5. März 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich drauf... und warte auf den "Heal" meines privaten Schamanen. Ach herrje.. ich freue mich wirklich riesig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon mal den Thread "Was werdet ihr..." genauer durchgelesen?
Also auf "Heals" von Schamanen kannst du echt lange warten.


----------



## Kartoffel (5. März 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Schon mal den Thread "Was werdet ihr..." genauer durchgelesen?
> Also auf "Heals" von Schamanen kannst du echt lange warten.



und hast du schon mal seine restlichen Posts durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er hat nähmlich schon jemand der nen Schami mit ihm spielt.


----------



## WarNuts (5. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> und hast du schon mal seine restlichen Posts durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was meinste, wer das sein wird? Schon mal den anderen Thread durchgelesen?

PS: Wer nämlich mit h schreibt... kennst bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (5. März 2007)

wer nähnmlich mit h schreibt ist besonders clever ^^
rechtschreibfehler sind geschenkt

und das du das selber bist konnt ich nicht riechen nach so ner antwort und alles merk ich mir dann doch nicht


----------



## schwarzesschild (5. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> wer nähnmlich mit h schreibt ist besonders clever ^^
> rechtschreibfehler sind geschenkt
> 
> und das du das selber bist konnt ich nicht riechen nach so ner antwort und alles merk ich mir dann doch nicht


 

back to topic


----------



## Orcwarrior (16. März 2007)

Dann ställ ich mich mal in da Mitta auf, mit meinem Burgtor als Schild und in da Nacht sihet mich kainer con den mänschenz, weil ich so schwarz biN! Dann komt mal her, ich spür euch Ameisen gar nich ma!


Ich Schwarzork, ich nix wissen ! Ich nur bösä!



gg da müssen die Schwarzorks aber nen ordentlichen Vorteil haben, vor allem gegenüber Zwerge, die könnte ich dann ja einfach niederrennen hehehehe, wenn schon einen Kollision dann ne richtige!



Gramir schrieb:


> Also das mit der Kollisionsabfrage ist eine gute Idee. Zudem gab Mythic auch bekannt, das man einfach Leute umrempeln kann. Z.B. wenn ein Ork mit voll Speed in ein Mensch herein läuft, wird dieser einfach nieder gerannt. Zudem kann man so auch mit Kriegen z.B. einen Wall bilden und so die Fernkämpfer und Heiler schützen. Die taktische tiefe dadurch find ich genial und freue mich schon darauf. Mein Treiba und ich stehen hinten und die Schwarzorks vorne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du vergisst da was, ich bin n Schwarzork (oder ich werde einer sein), aber wir ham kein Ehrgefühl, also wenn einer durchkommt isses mir wurst und der soll dich platt machän da schau ich gern zu dann mach ich den auch platt! Ihr squigos seid nur Maden gg die benutz ich als Klopap...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwarzorks sind da richtigänmn Orkz! De Bösän!


----------



## splen (16. März 2007)

Ich stell mich schon emotional auf die News ein, dass man beschlossen hat/gezwungen war die Kollisionsabfrage bis auf weiteres zu deaktivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin da immer noch sehr skeptisch, ob das von der Performance her im Release wirklich umsetzbar ist. Wünschenswert zwar, aber das Leben ist nun mal kein Wunschkonzert :/


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2007)

Kollisionsabfrage gibts z.B. in 
- Ultima Online (9 Jahre alt)
- Final Fantasy Online (auch schon paar Jährchen alt)
- Dungeons & Dragons Online

Funktioniert einwandfrei und bietet wirklich grossartige taktische Möglichkeiten. 
Gerade in DDO war das sehr genial.

Bin stark dafür dass sie sowas bringen.


----------



## Kartoffel (25. März 2007)

> Kollisionsabfrage gibts z.B. in
> - Ultima Online (9 Jahre alt)
> - Final Fantasy Online (auch schon paar Jährchen alt)
> - Dungeons & Dragons Online
> ...



Mindestens Ultima Online stammt von Mythic Mitarbeitern also denk ich schon das sie bei Kollisionsabfragen schon genug Erfahrung haben damit es zu keinen großen Serverproblemen kommt


----------



## Thoa (25. März 2007)

Warum soll es zu Serverproblemen wegen der Kolisionsabfrage kommen? Ich bin gespannt wie Mythic große Schlachten umsetzen wird. Bei World of Warcraft gab es ja schon ab 100 Spielern kleine Probleme. Ich würde mich über Massenschlachten freuen, mit der richtigen Verwendung der Kolisionsabfrage, sprich: Mehrere Reihen mit verschiedenen Klassen. Vorne Nahkämpfer, dann ICH mit meinen Squig und dann mein privater Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> Mindestens Ultima Online stammt von Mythic Mitarbeitern also denk ich schon das sie bei Kollisionsabfragen schon genug Erfahrung haben damit es zu keinen großen Serverproblemen kommt



Rofl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sorry, aber Ultima Online stammt ganz sicher nicht von Mythic Mitarbeitern. Mythic wurde kürzlich von EA geschluckt, da gabs Ultima Online aber schon 8 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (25. März 2007)

und was hindert die entwickler von damals daran jetz bei Mythic zu arbeiten?
Erst denken dann posten


----------



## Melrakal (25. März 2007)

und Mythic gibts ja auch nich erst seit gestern...


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> und was hindert die entwickler von damals daran jetz bei Mythic zu arbeiten?
> Erst denken dann posten



Ralph Koster arbeitet für Mythic - was ganz neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Melrakal schrieb:


> und Mythic gibts ja auch nich erst seit gestern...


Das stimmt. Mythic baut seit 10 Jahren an Online Spielen.


----------



## Syli (25. März 2007)

wobei DAoC eigentlich der erfolgreichste war und WAR für diese game schmiede zu 99% werden wird!


----------



## schwarzesschild (4. April 2007)

..ich habe Ultima Online lange gezockt, und da gabs immer Lag Probleme. Gerade dann später bei den Faction Wars war es die reine Hölle. Das war doch auch der Grund (vom Auslooten abgesehen) warum viele dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.


----------



## Kartoffel (4. April 2007)

> ..ich habe Ultima Online lange gezockt, und da gabs immer Lag Probleme. Gerade dann später bei den Faction Wars war es die reine Hölle. Das war doch auch der Grund (vom Auslooten abgesehen) warum viele dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.



hm und wie lange ist das her das du UO gespielt hast? 
Ich wette es ist eine Menge Zeit seid dem vergangen und die Computerbranche zählt nicht unbedingt zu denen die sich langsam entwickeln.
Ansonsten ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen Lags wäre die Spieleranzahl auf den Servern zu reduzieren.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2007)

Bei Ultima Online muss man aber auch wissen dass der Server z.b. jeden Schritt gegencheckt. Dadurch merkt man einen schlechtere Verbindug sehr viel stärker.
Bei einem "Moderneren" MMO kannst Du deine Inet Verbindung trennen und rennst noch ne halbe Minute durchs Spiel ohne was zu merken.
Oder man kann die schönen Lag Bugs nutzen um durch Client lags an Orte zu kommen wo man normal nicht hinkommt (Darkness Falls Stufen und so). Sowas wäre durch die härteren Serverchecks bei UO niemals möglich.
Und UO war natürlich damals vor fast 10 Jahren nicht auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt.

Daoc war an sich eines der Spiele die Massenschlachten schon immer am besten verkraftet haben. Allerdings hat es sich doch oft genug übernommen. Bei mehreren hundert mann läuft nix mehr flüssig.


----------



## Opranius (14. April 2007)

Meine Meinung dazu: Kollisionsabfrage ist ein starker Push der Atmosphäre im Spiel, vorallem in Schlachten, aber er sollte nicht so saumies umgesetzt sein wie zB in Guildwars. Da war es einfach eine Katastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (14. April 2007)

wo ist das in GW ein problem? gerade da ist die umsetzung der kollisionsabfrage meiner meinung nach sehr gut.


----------



## Opranius (14. April 2007)

Nein, sie ist viel zu ungenau, wäre GW kein Spiel für kleine Grüppchen wäre es das totale Chaos. Ich finde es sollte sich einfach mal irgendein Entwickler an proffesionelle Methoden rantrauen, denn inzwischen gewöhnt man sich shcon dran, dass das Schwert eines Kriegers einem das Herz durchsticht obwohl er eigentlich nur das Charakterfenster aufrufen möchte Oo


----------



## sybarith (14. April 2007)

in dem fall müßtest du dich aber auch über einen großteil der schooter beschweren, wo gewehreläufe durch mauern hindurch schauen und ähnliches. in game ist die kollision schon recht gut umgesetzt.

das die abfrage bei GW eine katasptrohe ist, ist also einfach nur falsch, weil sie im spiel gut funktioniert, solche kleinen schönheitsfehler, die spielerisch keine auswirkung haben, kann man schlecht als katastrophe betiteln.


----------



## Opranius (15. April 2007)

das thema allgemein ist keine katastrophe, wenn ich es als katastrophe bezeichne ist das als dementsprechend zu bewerten. Bei einem Shooter haben Kollisionsabfragen eine ganz andere Priorität als in ORPGS. 
In GW ist die Kollisionsabfrage zu ungenau, ich bin einmal ständig hängen geblieben, da man in dem Spiel ja nicht springen kann und der andere Spieler nicht die Güte hatte abzhauen <.<
Nicht dass ich GW die letzten Monate gezockt habe, aber als ich die klassische Version gespielt habe, hatte es mich tierisch genervt..
Ich hatte es letztens wieder kurz gespielt und mir war aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Gebiete jetzt andere Kollisionsabfragen haben. ZB in den Regionen, wo Belohnungen gekauft werden können, kann man durch andere Charaktere hindruch laufen^^


----------



## Atrox_CH (24. April 2007)

also ich finde wenn es in W.A.R wirklich eine Kollisionsabfrage geben wird, wird dies das spielerlebnis noch einmal um einiges steigern.

Als ich in einem Video sah bzw. hörte, dass alle klassen für das RvR gemacht sindm dachte ich, na ja wie wollen sie das mit dem Deff Tank machen.

"Wir kennens ja alle vom wow, als Deff im PvP einfach nur lächerlich"

ABER... jetzt kommts ja, mit der Kollisionsabfrage hat der Deff Tank im PvP eine neue Bedeutung und vorallem eine sehr wichtige.

Jetzt kann man auch im PvP Tanken, nix mehr, die ganze Gruppe rennt an dir vorbei und geht direkt auf den Priester oder Mage.
Ne nix da, erst mal am dicken, grossen und blutenden Ork vorbei kommen, bevor man auf die stoffies geht.


---> Ich brauche Heilung <------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Fazit, der Tank tankt nun auch wirklich


----------



## Geige (7. April 2008)

ich hab hier immer wieder von anlaufen gelesen
is da was bekannt
das man z.b.
anlauf nimmt um mit speed in die gegner reinzurennen und die wegzuchecken damit melees durch die lücken kommen?


----------



## Larandera (7. April 2008)

also,das mit dem wegschupfen habe ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen,klingt sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freue mich auf keil-formationen oder zb die schildkröte^^ nahkämpfer ausen,fernkämpfer innen,muss total funny sein^^


----------



## Moagim (7. April 2008)

Mit Anlauf hat es nichts zu tun, stell es dir eher so vor:

Ein Krieger rammt dem gegenüber seinen Schild ins Gesicht----->derjenige wird zurückgeworfen/zu Boden geworfen (Nicht zwingend ein Schild, machts aber anschaulicher)


----------



## Badumsaen (7. April 2008)

Und diejenigen die angst haben dass des bloß viereckige boxen bei allen characteren werden, kann ich beruhigen. Jedenfalls vorläufig, weil ob es dann wirklich so umgesetzt wird steht in den sternen. Aber ich habs mal so gelesen:

(X)

Also dass halt das X der Char ist, und "die Kollision" wie 2 halbkreise links und rechts blockieren. Hoffen wir das Beste und dass es von der Höhe auch angepasst wird. Will über Gobos springen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Tikume, ich glaub deine Katze möchte dir mitteilen dass du mit WoW aufhören sollst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (7. April 2008)

Kollisionsabfrage? *freu*
Sogar mit Physeffekten, wie z.B diesem Gegner wegstoßen?
Oh man, da stell ich mir Szenen wie aus "300" vor.
Die Ordnung hällt einen Engen gang mit ihren Eisenbrechern
und dann "Push,Push,Push" und über die Leichen der Zerstörung hinwegsteigen.

Man das mach nochma n Atmo schub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nh4z (7. April 2008)

jeppa...physik ftw ^^

hab auch mal gelesen, dass tanks dann solche fähigkeiten bekommen, wie "wegwerfen"...d.h. jmd nehmen und in eine richtung oder zurück werfen...bin mir aba nich 100% sicher


----------



## mendiger (7. April 2008)

ich find das super. aber beim boss müsst ihr dann auch gucken wo ihr steht. aba pvp riesiege taktische möglichkeieten. nur man könte sich auch mit en paar leuten vor den eingang von black tzemopel stellen und sagen: ich bin der wächter der schwarzen tempels! oder?


----------



## airace (7. April 2008)

ich freu mich scho&#8217; riesig... dann könnte man wie gesagt richtige formation&#8217; einüb&#8217;n z.B wenn da leada eina stamm gruppe 1 schreibt "baut" man &#8217;nen keil un&#8217; bei 2 &#8217;ne schildkröte *freu**freu*


----------



## Geige (8. April 2008)

k danke für die antworten


----------



## Sytranuss (8. April 2008)

Naja zu sehr freuen würde ich mich an eurer Stelle noch nicht, denn die Kollisionsabfrage bedeutet auch: Gehirnabstinente Mitspieler können euch einiges vermasseln, eventuell sogar ohne dafür anwesend sein zu müssen. Aber versteht das nicht falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich "freue" mich auch auf die Kollisionsabfrage, ich wollte einfach nur nen bissel Realismus in diesen Thread zurück bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Scark (8. April 2008)

Sytranuss schrieb:


> Naja zu sehr freuen würde ich mich an eurer Stelle noch nicht, denn die Kollisionsabfrage bedeutet auch: Gehirnabstinente Mitspieler können euch einiges vermasseln, eventuell sogar ohne dafür anwesend sein zu müssen. Aber versteht das nicht falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Kollisionsabfrage gilt soweit ich weiss nur bei der gegnerischen Fraktion. Da kann also keiner im Weg stehen. Steinigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (8. April 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Die Kollisionsabfrage gilt soweit ich weiss nur bei der gegnerischen Fraktion. Da kann also keiner im Weg stehen. Steinigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weiß nicht obs so geplant ist, hoffe aber nicht. Sonst könnte ja der nahmkampf dd im tank stehn und auch noch schaden mit raushaun. Denke aber soweit denken die schon^^


----------



## Kryos (8. April 2008)

Schwarzork ist der Tank der Grünhäute. Man wird Gegner wegschubsen können, man kann sie spotten und alle Mitspieler kriegen nur 50% schaden solange bis die Gegner Schaden auf den Schwarzorc machen. Er kann Gegner auch zu Boden schleudern. Deftank wird also wirklich ein "Brecher" und gerade im Massen RvR sehr wichtig um die Gegnerischen Linien aufzubrechen und eigene Leute zu schützen. 

In WoW ist man als Deftank im PVP ein nutzloser Klotz. In Warhammer wird man dank der Kollisonsabfrage ein integraler Bestandteil eines erfolgreichen Teams.


----------



## Nh4z (9. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich freu mich scho’ riesig... dann könnte man wie gesagt richtige formation’ einüb’n z.B wenn da leada eina stamm gruppe 1 schreibt "baut" man ’nen keil un’ bei 2 ’ne schildkröte *freu**freu*



made my day

muha...mir sprudelten gerade so die gedanken durch den kopf...is echt ne gute idee..

- im offenen gefecht auf offener karte -> rangeDDs in die mitte und die schweren jungs schirmen sie im kreis ab

- in gassen (denkt an 300, sagte aba glaub ich schon jmd hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

- keil förmig

- denkt einfach die ganzen asterix comics und den römern mit ihren formationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr schön...ich frier mich ein, un tau mich im herbst auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (9. April 2008)

Neocron hatte oder hat auch eine Kollisionsabfrage und die funktioniert auch recht gut, auch wenn man dadurch den Gegner schon mal in andere Zonen schubsen konnte, was nicht immer nett war, wenn man mal grad AFK war, aber das ist ja nicht das Thema.

Viele machen sich hier Gedanken um den Serverload und um den Traffic.... da das Spiel eh nicht über ISDN, ob single oder dual, spielbar sein wird, fällt das schon mal flach, da der Traffic an der Userseite locker selbst bei einer kleinen DSL-Leitung im Downstream ausreicht.
Kommen wir zum Upstream.
Ich hoffe ich kann mich verständlich ausdrücken weil ich es sehr aus der technischen Seite sehe und vielleicht zu sehr mit nicht allgemein verständlichen Sachen um mich werfe.

Gehen wir mal bei der Kollisionsabfrage von folgender Situation aus:

Spieler A steht auf der Stelle und Spieler B rennt gegen ihn an.
Nicht immer werden Daten übertragen sondern nur wenn sich eine Situation ändert und in bestimmten Zeitintervallen, Event bezogen. Es ist also so, ihr rennt, haltet die Taste gedrückt und erst wenn ihr eine neue Taste drückt oder die Taste los lasst wird ein neues Datenpaket an den Server gesendet, dass ihr nicht mehr rennt. Server prüft es gegen und gibt es an alle davon betroffenen Clients weiter.
Ein Event was die Sendung eines Datenpakets angeht kann aber auch zum Beispiel eine Kollision sein.
Es beginnt mit einem vereinfachten Modell auf der Clientseite. 
Grob 2 Klötze, die die Spieler komplett umgeben. Die beiden Klötze kollidieren miteinander.
Nun gibt es mehrere Verfahren wie man es machen kann....
Der Client splittet schon mal die sogenannte Bounding-Box auf und prüft die Kollision genauer gegen anhand eines sogenannten Octrees, das kann runter gehen bis auf Pixelebene. Das Ergebnis der Kollisionskontrolle auf Clientseite wird dann an den Server übergeben, der es prüft und dann an die Clients weiter gibt.
Problem bei diesem Verfahren ist es, dass man den Client ja theoretisch manipulieren könnte und es ein ehernes Gesetz gibt, dass man keinem Datenstrom vom Client glaubt und es immer gegenprüft.
Vorteil der Sache ist, dass der Client schonmal vorarbeit leistet, man den Spieler schon gewähren lassen kann und der Server einfach sein OK dazu gibt und nichts zurücksetzt. Gibt der Server sein OK nicht, dann gibt es sowas wie einen winzigen Reset oder er gibt die korrekten Infos an den Client zurück.
Geringer Datentransfer, fordert allerdings mehr vom Client und vom Clientrechner.

Nun die andere Variante. Die BBs kollidieren, Client gibt SOFORT Info an Server, Server splittet die BBs im Octree auf, schaut nach Kollision und gibt dann die Kollisionsdaten an den Client zurück, der solange warten muss um wirklich zu erfahren was passiert was zu Lags und hohem Trafficaufkommen führt, weil man den Spieler ja nicht nur das Endergebnis sondern auch die Zwischenstufen präsentieren will, damit die Schlacht flüssig weiter läuft. Ist also die denkbar schlechtere Lösung.

Da ich den Client, geschweige den die Datenpakete von WAR kenne kann ich nichts genaues sagen, aber ich denke sie werden die erste beschriebene Version oder eine Abwandlung davon benutzen.
Datenaufkommen ist wirklich recht gering, wenn man bedenkt, dass man nur ein paar Vektoren oder Quaternionen dafür senden braucht, die nicht wirklich viel Platz beanspruchen.
Bei vernünftiger Programmierung werden sie wohl für die Kollisionsabfrage höchstens 3-4 Vektoren oder Quats versenden müssen. Das sind dann mit Overhead vielleicht 64 Byte


----------



## skazi# (9. April 2008)

also ich finde das prinzip der kollisionsabfrage recht gut aber auch nur wenn sie es gut rüberbringen. Damit die schlachten echter wirken fände ich das schon sehr praktisch dann wird das nich so ein durcheinander wie bei wow xD


----------



## h4rb0 (9. April 2008)

Ich denke das mitder Kollisionabfrage wird kein Problem, hat bei DDO super geklappt und das Spiel ist nun auch 2 Jahre alt. Gut DDO war PVE aber die Zeit bleibt ja nicht stehen.


----------



## softcake_orange (9. April 2008)

Elke schrieb:


> Wenn zwei aufeinander zulaufen, dann können sie nicht einfach durchgehen. D.h. sie treffen auf einander.
> Je nachdem wie schnell man unterwegs ist:
> - wenn einer auf einen Stehenden zurennt, dann wird der Stehende etwas nach hinten geschoben.
> - wenn einer auf einen anderen zuläuft, dann wird dieser nicht sonderlich verschoben.
> ...



Das dürfte so wohl nicht funktionieren, denn die caster, die dann hinter den Nahkämpfern stehen, können ja nicht durch die Nahkämpfer hindurch casten. Wenn Kollision, dann bitte auch richtig und durchdacht.


----------



## MadSquare (9. April 2008)

aber oben drüber können sie casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal so vorstellen.. die spells machen irgentwelche zick-zack moves. herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (9. April 2008)

@Nh4z

Das mit den Römer und ihrer Keilformation ist auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie wichtig Tanks für die Offensive sind. Die rennen dann nämlich wie Obelix da rein und kicken die Tanks aus dem Weg, damit die anderen Klassen hinter ihnen in den Keil kommen :-P

Ich freu mich schon drauf, als Tank die anderen Gegner immer von den Klippen zu schupsen *zu viele 'Jedi Academy gezockt hab*


@ExInferis
64 Byte halte ich für ein bischen wenig, da ja ein leeren TCP-Paket schon so groß ist und ein UDP-Packet auch nicht viel kleiner ist ^^
Ich denke mal, das es aus technischer Sicht, wie bei MMORPGs im allgemeinen, irgendwo bei 1-4 kByte/s im Uplink enden wird und wie immer der Downlink in Städten oder bei WAR halt bei Belagerungen das Problem wird. Wobei das dann mehr ein Client Problem ist, da er die ganzen Daten einfach nicht verarbeiten kann, was dann zur Folge hat, dass der Spieler denkt das der Server laggen würde, obwohl es sein Rechner ist, der nicht mehr hinterher kommt :-P

Ich denke mal, das sie eine abgewandelte Version von der ersten Methode verwenden werden. Denn normaler Weise senden bei MMORPGs die Server leider meist konstant die kompletten Daten über die Umgebung des Clients und der Client seine Position an den Server (also nicht nur bei einer Änderung des Tastendrucks). Das hat hauptsächlich damit zu tun, das die meisten Berechnungen auf dem Client gemacht werden, da der Server mehr oder weniger nur die Aufgabe hat, alles an alle anderen Clients weiter zu senden. Die einzigsten Sachen, die meinst vom Server überprüft werden, sind die Datenbank gestützten Sachen, wie Inventar, Wälzer des Wissens usw. der Rest wird vom Client berechnet und meist einer darin eingebauten Sicherungsmechanik überprüft um die therotische Sicherheitslücke so weit wie möglich zu schließen.


----------



## ExInferis (9. April 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig. Auch Bewegungsinformationen werden gegengeprüft und einiges mehr.

Zum Beispiel ob  Du durch eine Wand gehen kannst oder nicht.

Client wurde "gehackt", Wand entfernt. Auf Server ist Wand aber noch da. Client fragt an ob Bewegung erlaubt ist, so wie er es vor hat, weil Wand ja nicht da ist.
Server sagt aber "nööö, da ist ne Wand, bleib mal schön stehen", weil er die Wand noch hat.
Also wird viel mehr auf Serverseite überprüft, als ihr vermutet. Ist reines Sicherheitsdenken, damit die Cheater nicht so ein leichtes Spiel haben.


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich freu mich scho’ riesig... dann könnte man wie gesagt richtige formation’ einüb’n z.B wenn da leada eina stamm gruppe 1 schreibt "baut" man ’nen keil un’ bei 2 ’ne schildkröte *freu**freu*




Zuviele Asterix filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wahr mit mvielen membern angreifen erfodert eine strategie


----------



## Schrobi (9. April 2008)

Kollisionsabfrage ist sicher ne tolle Sache und bietet einige Vorteile.
Es eröffnet neue Taktische Möglichkeiten um z.b in Engpässen den Weg zu blockieren.

Wobei ich mir das Blockieren mit einem Defftank in einem weitläufigen Gelände etwas schwierig vorstellen kann. Denn man kann ja einfach um die "schweren Brocken" herum rennen und direkt die Heiler etc. angreifen. Da kann man natürlich mit Formationen usw. dagegenwirken. 

Aber wie das mit den Formation und Taktiken usw. funktionieren soll, ist für mich eh fraglich. Weil aus WoW kenn ich schon das leidige Problem, dass z.b in Alteractal eh jeder macht was er will und immer nur dem Zerg hintergerannt wird. 
Ich denk mal, dass in Warhammer auch jeder als Individuum in die Schlacht ziehen kann und somit auch dort macht was er will. Somit ist das alles nur ein riesiges Chaos und irgendwelche Taktiken. Und wenn es auch so ein gezerge wird wie in DAOC dann, bringts auch nix wenn 2 oder 3 Deff-Tanks den Wegblockieren. Wenn da hundert gegenspieler kommen, werden die auch einfach umgezergt denk ich mal.

Ein Nachteil sehe ich noch in Städten. Ich weiss ja nicht ob es, wie in WoW, sowas wie ein Auktionshaus, Postkästen geben wird oder irgendwelche NPC´s bei denen man sich fürs PvP bzw. RvR "anmelden" kann. Aber dort wird dann sicherlich immer sehr viel Andrang sein. Da sehe ich dann Problem mit der Kollisionsabfrage. Wenn jez mehrer dicke Ork´s um die NPC´s herumstehen, wie soll man dann noch an den NPC herankommen.

Naja, und es wird sicherlich auch wieder schlaue Leute geben die diese Kollisionsabfrage irgendwie zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil ausnutzen werden.


----------



## Nh4z (9. April 2008)

Schrobi schrieb:


> "langer text"




so wie ichs mitbekommen habe (oder hab ich das hier in dem threat gelesen?!), dass spieler der eigenen fraktion sich nicht blockieren können oder so....

und wenn doch...dann schubst se einfach weg...myth hat das eher verglichen mit american football, je fester du gegen einen rennst, dessto stärker fällt er zurück...


----------



## Badumsaen (9. April 2008)

Schrobi schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil sehe ich noch in Städten. Ich weiss ja nicht ob es, wie in WoW, sowas wie ein Auktionshaus, Postkästen geben wird oder irgendwelche NPC´s bei denen man sich fürs PvP bzw. RvR "anmelden" kann. Aber dort wird dann sicherlich immer sehr viel Andrang sein. Da sehe ich dann Problem mit der Kollisionsabfrage. Wenn jez mehrer dicke Ork´s um die NPC´s herumstehen, wie soll man dann noch an den NPC herankommen.


Soweit ich weiß wird die Kollisionsabfrage nur dann aktiv, wenn man pvp geflaggt is, sprich in pve gebieten ohne pvp-kampfhandlung kann man dann durch mitspieler durchlaufen. Aber sind ja alles eh nur spekulationen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (9. April 2008)

es wird nicht wie in wow nur eine bank und ein ah geben, es gibt in einer stadt vill 3-4 solche orte also sollte da nicht so ein gedrängel entstehen.
@schrobi wenn mit einer  rdm grp bist kann ich mir vorstellen das es probleme geben könnte aber mit einer gilde oder so, die formationen einübt könnte das schon ziemlich spannend werden^^


----------



## Nh4z (10. April 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird die Kollisionsabfrage nur dann aktiv, wenn man pvp geflaggt is, sprich in pve gebieten ohne pvp-kampfhandlung kann man dann durch mitspieler durchlaufen. Aber sind ja alles eh nur spekulationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




guter ansatz wie ich finde...würde vieles lösen...


----------



## -Hannibal- (10. April 2008)

Wäre vor allem an Banken, Händlern oder Auktionshäuser gut, wo dann mehrere spieler gleichzeitig davor stehen.
Bsp. Wer sich vor Bc an die Bank von Ironforge erinnert:
Briefkästen, Bank und das Ah völlig überfüllt


----------



## Krondor (10. April 2008)

> Soweit ich weiß wird die Kollisionsabfrage nur dann aktiv, wenn man pvp geflaggt is, sprich in pve gebieten ohne pvp-kampfhandlung kann man dann durch mitspieler durchlaufen. Aber sind ja alles eh nur spekulationen tongue.gif





> guter ansatz wie ich finde...würde vieles lösen...



Das Problem dabei wäre aber, dass sich pve-geflaggte Leute, beispielsweise bei einer Städtebelagerung hinter die Front der Angreifer schummeln könnten, nur um dann pvp zu aktivieren und den Angreifern von hinten in den Rücken zu fallen. So könnte man pve-geflagte beispielsweise mit nem Dutzend Leuten in die Heiler laufen und dann pvp aktivieren.

Wäre ziemlicher Mist für jede Schlacht.

Dann bin ich lieber dafür, dass man halt dann einfach mal nicht durchkommt oder sich durchkämpfen muss, wenn man wohin möchte. WAR IS EVERYWHERE.



Und wenn befreundete Mitspieler beispielsweise vor AHs, Briefkästen etc. im Weg stehen fallen mir nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein.

*Realistischste Möglichkeit:*
Hier hilft eigentlich nur eins und zwar die Menschenmassen verteilen, indem man mehrere AHs etc. zur Verfügung stellt.

Im echten Leben ist es auch einfach so, dass man nicht überall einfach hinlatschen kann. Wenn dann ein AH voll ist muss man halt zum nächsten. 

Des Weiteren sollten AFK Spieler möglichst schnell vom Server gekickt werden, so dass gewolltes Blockieren nicht so simpel möglich ist.


*No-Collision-Areas*
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es in bestimmten kleineren Bereichen die stark frequentiert sind einfach das Ganze zu deaktivieren aber halt nicht in einer kompletten Stadt, die mal belagert werden könnte.

Bereiche dafür wären beispielsweise AHs, Briefkästen, bestimmte Händlerbereiche, Anmeldebereiche für Inis etc. und zwar nicht nur in Städten, sondern halt zum Teil auch außerhalb. Denkt beispielsweise mal an den Eingang zum Molten Core in WoW. In solch einem Bereich müsste man das aktivieren. Hier tut es eigentlich auch nicht weh, da dort normalerweise nie wirklich PvP betrieben werden würde.


----------



## Moagim (10. April 2008)

Warum sollten sie sich "durchmogeln" können?

Sobald eine Stadt belagert wird ist das eine PvP Zone. (Gibt ja scheinbar drei Stufen. Vor den Mauern/Außenring/Innenring)

Mauern werden angegriffen = alle in diesem Bereich automatisch PvP an. In der Stadt selbst kann man noch ohne herumlaufen.

Angreifer brechen durch = Innenring alle PvP an. Wer sich jetzt in der Stadt aufhält, hat zu kämpfen, also ist es auch nicht nötig das man "durch andere durch rennt" um an NPCs heranzukommen.
(Es stand doch kürzlich irgendwo das Bank/AH auf mehrere Gebäude verteilt sind)

Wenn eine Stadt angegriffen wird, kann man nicht als PVE Geflagter in die PvP geflagte Gruppe reinrennen und dann angreifen (Kein WoW).


----------



## Sytranuss (10. April 2008)

Hmm das wäre ein gutes Systhem, aber ob es auch so umgesetzt wird bleibt zu hoffen übrig. Aber ehrlich gesagt vertraue ich schon darauf, dass Mythic das richten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der Erfahrung sollte das eigentlich im Bereich des Machbaren sein.


----------



## Krondor (11. April 2008)

> Warum sollten sie sich "durchmogeln" können?
> 
> Sobald eine Stadt belagert wird ist das eine PvP Zone. (Gibt ja scheinbar drei Stufen. Vor den Mauern/Außenring/Innenring)
> 
> ...



Klingt ganz vernünftig.
Ich glaube auch das Mythic das hinbekommt.

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon tierisch auf das Feature. 
Damit könnte man beispielsweise auch bei einem Capture the flag Szenario oder ähnlichem den Flaggenträger schützen etc., wie in so manchem Shooter. Einfach genial


----------



## di-chan (11. April 2008)

Also auf allen Videos, die ich bin jetzt gesehen habe, kam immer eine Warnung, das man jetzt ein RvR Gebiet betritt gefolgt von einem großen roten Countdown (Wat Rot is's schnella :-P ). Wenn der abgelaufen war, ist RvR aktiv gewesen.

Es wird also kein durchmogeln geben, weil man sofort RvR gefaggt ist und gar nicht die Möglichkeit hat es in einer RvR Zone auszuschalten. Ich glaube, das kann man sowieso nur ausschalten, in dem man die RvR Zone wiederverlässt.


----------



## Pander (11. April 2008)

Hi

ich weiß nicht ob das schon einer meiner Vorschreiber erwähnt hat. Jedoch frage ich mich - ist diese Kollisonsabfrage immer aktiv, oder nur im kampf? Weil wenn die immer aktiv wäre, wären ja Aktionen wie Demonstraionen ("Lichterkette") oder allgemein das blockieren von Questgebern oder Instanzeingängen / Städten möglich. Also eine Gilde macht sich den spaß und zieht eine Menschenkette um das Objekt X und keiner kommt mehr ran.  - Im PVP ganz schön aber im restlichen Spielealtag ja etwas nervig evt.


----------



## Krondor (11. April 2008)

Pander schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob das schon einer meiner Vorschreiber erwähnt hat. Jedoch frage ich mich - ist diese Kollisonsabfrage immer aktiv, oder nur im kampf? Weil wenn die immer aktiv wäre, wären ja Aktionen wie Demonstraionen ("Lichterkette") oder allgemein das blockieren von Questgebern oder Instanzeingängen / Städten möglich. Also eine Gilde macht sich den spaß und zieht eine Menschenkette um das Objekt X und keiner kommt mehr ran.  - Im PVP ganz schön aber im restlichen Spielealtag ja etwas nervig evt.




so oft wie sowas vorkäme fände ich es eher lustig als nervig...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (11. April 2008)

zum Thema blockieren: man könnte einfach eine härtere Strafe, wie zB ein 3-tage-Bann einführen und ein GM abstellen dessen erste Priorität es ist, Blocker los zu werden.
Außerdem könnte man die Spieler mit einer Report funktion versehen, allerdings so angelegt dass es 3 oder mehr Leute braucht um diese Funktion auszuführen. Nicht das irgentwelche 12 Kiddies angepisst sind und mal eben auf den Blocker-Report-Knopf drücken


----------



## Hühü1 (11. April 2008)

ist lustig  zu lesen was sich die leute so ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin mir sicher das es so einfach gehalten wird wie möglich.
Ich mein es auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben also:

Zerstörung oder Ordnung wird untersich keine kolisions abfrage haben d.h. zwerge rennen durch elfen menschen durch aber nicht durch orks chaos oder dunkelelfen.

Glaub auch kaum das es erst bei aktivierten pvp eine kolisions abfrage geben wird.
D.h. die kolisions abfage  ist immer aktiv aber nur wenn zerstörung auf ordnung trifft.
Die einfachste lösung ist meist die beste.
Ausserdem zweifel ich auch das die kolisions abfrage auf zauber pfeile  oder sonst welche  ranged  attacken eine auwirkung haben wird.
Wäre auch blöd zu ballern auf nen feind dann rennt einer zwischen und man trifft das falsche ziel....
ich mein ok wäre taktisch interesannt  und  viell garnicht so schlecht ....allerdings denke ich das es einfach gehalten wird.
Stelle mir grad  ne enge  gasse in einer stadt vor 2 grupen treffen auf einander  eine  front hinten heiler und alle ranged dd´s  können nur auf die tanks  ballern  und keiner kommt vorwärts weil beide tolle heiler haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt stelle ich mir dazu vor das selbst die eigene fraktion eine kolisonsabfrage hat (dunkelelf kann nicht durch den orc durch rennen ) also wenn die front dann "voll" ist kein platz mehr kann sich der rest der melee dd´s an den füssen spielen weil sie nicht an den feind kommen weil ihnen die tanks den weg versperren.....
Ahja dann die ranged dd´s wollen casten aber alles prallt an den eigenen mit spielern ab  Gähhn??
also  für alle warten welche heiler zuerst schlapp machen lol^^
Man könnte dann sagen ok cast  gehen durch eigene mitspieler durch ....aber wäre das nicht unfair für melee? weil sie an den gegner nicht rankommen weil da 3 blöde orc´s um den feind moschen  und sie können den feind nichtmal mit ihren klingen/kolben oder was auch immer nicht mal kitzeln?

Und enge wege wird es überallgeben ob wege in städten  tore  oder keeps.

Darum glaub ich nicht ein bisschen dran das es eine kolisions abfrage bei der eigenen fraktion geben wird.
Weil dan auch die eigenen fern angriffe wohl auch nur die eigenen  mitspieler treffen würden.....
Oder die melees im nen keep auf einer rampe doof aus der wäsche schauen  weil der gang voll ist ......

Jeder der drüber nach denkt wird erkennen das eine kolisions abfrage unter allen spielern nur nachteile bietet und zu frust führt .....

Denke das einfachste ist  oft das beste


----------



## Larandera (11. April 2008)

Naja,ich glaube trozdem nicht daran,dass kollisionsabfrage nur zerstörung-Ordnung betrifft und nicht untereinander,wäre ja iwie bescheuert.
das würde eher an ein 2tes wow erinnern,und das will mythic nicht.

wenn dann immer kollisionsabfrage
aber:
ein kleines 4-eck um den briefkasten ohne kollisionsabfrage machen,damit jeder ran kommt.
im ah und davor keine kollisionsabfrage.
vor wichtigen gebäuden und in wichtigen gebäuden keine kollisionsabfrage.
dürfte ja net so schwer sein oder?

ansonsten: WAR äh...Kollisionsabfrage is everywhere!    *hoff*

und  @Hühü.
dann wird in einer engen gasse halt mal etwas taktik gebraucht oO,hast was gegen ein forderndes spiel?
niemand will ein 2tes wow glaube ich^^
dann müssen tanks halt zusehn dass sie etwas weg freimachen für melee-dd, und manche tanks die heiler schützen etc.
also,ich würde das nur herbeisehnen,kollisionsabfrage überall.
und zu den zaubern etc treffen eigene leute..dass wird sicher nicht umgesetzt.wäre relativer schwachsinn,weil so viel koordination kann in keinem game sein.


----------



## Bawagrog (11. April 2008)

Das wird so großartig! Wenn man als Fernkämpfer hinten steht und von einer soliden Verteidigungslinie geschützt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht so wie in WoW: durchrennen mages töten^^
Ich darf mich nicht zu sehr freuen. Wenn es ein Misserfolg wird bin ich nur umso mehr enttäuscht ^^.
Aber ich vertraue da voll auf die Spieleentwickler von Ea Mythic


----------



## Hühü1 (12. April 2008)

Hm naja  jedem was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es hängt mal kein bisschen davon ab ob das ein 2tes wow sein wird (was es auf keinen fall ist)ob die kolisons zwischen jeden spieler aktiv ist

Und mal ehrlich z.b. auf einer vollen rampe die ranged dps  kann feuern ohne das sie was kratzt und die melee dps müssen sich an den füssen spielen bis platz ist ?
Nehmen wir mal an du hast keine tanks inder grp und vorne stehen melee dps  und "verstopfen" alles 
und sie schaffen es nicht den weg frei zumachen was dann ? die leute kommen von hinten  nach du stehst da kommst net an den feind  zurück kannst du auch nicht weil die eigenen leute den weg verstopfen 

Ich zweifle dran das es in WAR sowas geben  wird.
Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn es anspruchsoll wird im gegenteil das wow  pvp  ist einfach nur langeweilig.
Aber solltest  unterscheiden zwischen sinnvoll für taktik und  frustrierend für spieler unterscheiden.
Glaub die meisten werden nicht drauf stehen  im nen propfen zu stehen weder an den gegner zu kommen oder zurück weil die eigenen spieler den weg versperen.

Also ich stelle mir das sehr frustrierend vor  WAR ist everywhere es sei den du bist irgendwie im nen keep oder eine gasse eingeschlossen von deinen eigenen spielern.

Dazu spricht dagegen das es unfair  wäre das ranged dd´s ballern können und melee warten muss weil nicht genug platz ist.
Stelle mir grad vor ne stadt wird erobert  und der könig angegrifffen ok umzingelt von 1-2 tanks 2-3 melee dps der rest ähm naja was macht der rest hmm ?! es wurde ja gesagt das sehr vieler spieler nötig sind um ne chance zu haben gegen den könig einer stadt 
oder was ist mit instanzen(szenario usw.) für grosse gruppen ? hm

Dazu kommt man  müsste dann überall kolisions freie zonen bauen in jeden start gebiet in jeden posten..
7 leute laufen um nen npc rum hm ok dann halt warten 1-2 min ok dann gehts weiter  dann der nächste npc hmm ok wieder kurz warten......frust ah ich komme später wieder wen weniger los ist.
da wäre es einfacher zu bestimmt wo die kolisions abfrage aktiv ist .
Das macht mehr frust als es nutzen bringt....
Man muss die vor und nachteile eine kolisions abfrage abwegen  und finde eine ständig aktive kolisions abfrage unter allen spielern hat viel mehr nachteile  als vorteile.....

Darum glaub ich nicht dran das  es sowas geben wird .. ok die leuten müssten sich besser überlegen wo sie wann hin rennen und evtl etwas mehr taktik einsetzten um erfolg zu haben.
aber bin mir sicher das es für die meisten spieler für frust sorgt und nur den wenigsten es gefällt.

Das würde das spiel nicht anspruchsvoller sondern frustrierender machen für melee dd´s.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch ich hoffe das spiel zwingt die leute in gruppe zu spielen mit taktik ohne das jeder allein irgendwo hinrennt  oder sinnfrei durch die gegend hüpft.
Aber eine ständige kolisions abfrage immer für jeden wirds einfach nicht geben mehr nachteile als vorteile.
Wenn es sie doch geben wird  weil die etwas realismus ins spiel bringen wollen dann dürften auch ranged dd´s  nicht ballern können wenn sie keine freie linie zum feind haben wäre ja nur ein nachteil für melee wenn sie nicht immer an den feind dran könnten  und die caster es nicht juckt.
Ok ranged dps wären immer gern gesehen  und melee ???
Grad das würde mich an wow erinnern wo je nach instanz/boss keine melees mitgenommen wurden weil sie je nach situation nichts machen konnten oder einfach zu viel schaden bekommen haben und kaum heilbar waren.
Caster juhu melee bäh ^^  nein genau das hoffe ich nicht das es sowas gibt.
Aber naja ich werde eh einen heiler spielen ob er nur auf heilen geskillt wird ist ja was anderes


----------



## Larandera (12. April 2008)

naja,man kann es von verschiedenen seiten sehen.

einfach abwarten,mythic wird sich schon was gutes einfallen lassen,dafür sind ja noch mehr entwicklungszeiten gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (12. April 2008)

Zu der Aussage mit dem Königsangriff nochmal ganz kurz etwas.
Die Kolisionsabfrage soll nur im Bereich PvP sprich spieler gegen spieler statfinden nicht im Bereich PvE
(die Quelle find ich gerade nicht sorry :>)


----------



## Hühü1 (12. April 2008)

@d132

ja da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ging ja darum was wäre wenn es die kolisionsabfrage auch mit eigenen spielern geben würde sprich du kannst durch deine eigenen gruppen mitglieder nicht durch rennen.

was halt bei dem szenario mit problemen verbunden wäre, was einer der gründe ist warum ich glaube das es sowas nicht geben wird.

Ich frage mich aber grad ob eine begegnung mit den könig instanziert wird oder nicht mhm wäre schon ganz schön blöd gegen den könig zu kämpfen der eine harte nuss sein wird und gegen die  anderen spieler  gleichzeitig hm^^

@larandera

joa hast recht die werden das schon hinbekommen wobei ich auch leider sagen muss das sie wohl viele inhalte so einfach wie möglich halten wollen um es der masse interesannt zu machen.
Jetzt mal hoffen das das crafting system nicht zu einfach sein wird und es etwas komplizierter/weit verzweigt sein wird. Und nicht ganz so einfach wie sie gesagt haben


----------



## Torglosch (12. April 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Das wird so großartig! Wenn man als Fernkämpfer hinten steht und von einer soliden Verteidigungslinie geschützt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht tun die Leute dann auch mal mehr für ihre Verteidigungslinie wie z.b. dispellen oder heilen, immerhin retten sie sich damit dann selbst den A****.


----------



## Moagim (12. April 2008)

@Hühü
Auszug aus dem Dev-Chatlog
http://war.onlinewelten.com/content,111.html

The Kings however are not first come first serve as once you have access to the King instance, you can attempt *it as many times as you want as long as you own the city*...however you can only defeat the King once per capture...

kommt drauf an wie sie das you can only defeat the King once per capture... meinen.
Entweder 1x pro Eroberung besiegbar oder nur 1x pro Eroberung je Spieler.

Denkbar wäre schon das eine Gruppe ihn zuerst besiegt. Diese Gruppe kann für diese Eroberung nicht mehr in die Königsinstance. Andere Spieler können ihn schon noch angreifen.


----------



## di-chan (13. April 2008)

Sie meinten das jeder Spieler kann einmal pro Angriff den König gefangn nehmen. Wenn ein Spieler den König besiegt hat, kann er die Instanz bis zum nächsten Übergriff nicht mehr betretten. Allerdings kann man es halt beliebig oft versuchen.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. April 2008)

Hört sich nach ID an, wenn die Königsinstanz offen ist kann man solange rein bis man den Chef downbekommen hat, ansonsten wiped man solange daran rum bis entweder die Instanz wieder geschlossen wird oder mann es schaft und eine Id bekommt.

Obwohl ich mir das bei einem Wipe interessant vorstelle sich danach wieder durch die Stadt zu kämpfen.


----------

